

Show HN: Trending.Fm – Worlds Largest Music Library, all free, mobile app - michaeldunworth
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/trending-free-music-player/id857284894?ls=1&mt=8

======
ashraful
What's the source for the music? Youtube?

------
matsdegerstedt
Thanks Mike.

